# William Lane Craig



## Me Died Blue (Mar 2, 2005)

William Lane Craig is coming to Rhodes on Tuesday, March 15, right after I get back from spring break. Is he predominantly Classical, Evidential, or sort of a hodge-podge?

Regardless, I definitely plan to see him speak, and hope it will create some opportunities for conversation among Christians on campus about the nature of apologetics, and arouse the curiosity of some skeptics. Hopefully he will present the Gospel in one way or another during his speaking.


----------



## Apologist4Him (Mar 2, 2005)

He specializes in historical apologetics (his methodology being the classical/rational approach), especially the evidences and arguments for the resurrection of Christ. He has participated in a number of formal debates with atheists. Although he is a molinist, and a classicist, he is knowledgeable and still worth listening to In my humble opinion. I have learned most of what I know from people I do not agree with, I mean, I disagree on something or another with everyone I've ever known.


----------



## john_Mark (Mar 2, 2005)

Craig is a Molinist. I have briefly written about him on my blog here: http://reformatabaptista.blogspot.com/2004/06/ponderings-on-william-lane-craigs.html

A friend of mine used to bring up points countering Craig's positions on a few occaisons here locally. He would bring up material that Craig had not read or heard of that was from the Reformed perspective. He would go after work in his FedEx uniform and people would wonder who this guy was. lol


----------



## daveb (Mar 2, 2005)

Definitely go see him Chris just to see what he says. Is this a debate or a presentation? In the debates I've seen of him on video he uses evidentialist/classical arguments. Unfortunately he is a molinist.

Here's his site if you'd like more info, there are transcripts of his debates on there.

http://www.leaderu.com/offices/billcraig/

[Edited on 3-2-2005 by daveb]


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 2, 2005)

Go hear him. He is an Arminian and a Classicist/Evidentialist. Nevertheless, he is a good speaker and who knows what will happen. I heard him debate an atheist on the radio and I picked up some useful knowledge. Later on, he will be debating the godless infidel John Shelby Spong at Bethel in MI. I hope he annihilates Spong.

I shall pray the night before,

"O God of vengeance,
O Jehovah,
God of vengeance, shine forth.
Let God arise and his enemies be scattered!"


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 2, 2005)

http://www.leaderu.com/offices/billcraig/menus/omniscience.html

[Edited on 3-3-2005 by lwadkins]


----------



## tdowns (Mar 2, 2005)

*Molinism*

That Molinism Fires me up! I had a buddy bring that up to me one day, he was coming off like he had found some great new logical/philosophical view to answser all the questions in regards to free will/soveriegnty. He sent me to Morelane(sp?) articles, etc. My first response was of course, "That makes God have to wait on us, I don't think so." But I researched, read his stuff, found out it was an acceptable RC position, FOUND THIS SITE (PRAISE GOD) and Mathew's article on it, read a bunch more, etc. Went to him with Matt's article, and my own written response to him...
Wasn't even open, did no research, his hero philosopher comes to this conclusion, sooooo? Must be true.
WHAT ABOUT THE BIBLE?
When I asked if he knew it was basically Rome's position on salvation, he flipped, Nooo! Amazing how many Arminian/Molinist/Free will worshipers are so hostile to Rome, when take away the word gymnastics of giving lip service to Grace/faith/Christ alone (my opinion) they believe the same as Rome in regards to salvation. Man must do something to be or keep saved.

Just emotional ramblings. At least it brought me to this site.

TD


----------



## Robin (Mar 3, 2005)

I had classes with Craig...it is astonishing how precise and skilled he is at putting forth the argument for the existence of God -- then after all that work, totally misses declaring the Gospel by telling the unbeliver to ask "Jesus into your heart."

Chris, if you get a chance, ask him WHAT is the Gospel? (There should be a question & answer time at the lecture.) Never assume an Arminian/Evidentialist either knows the Gospel or will think to use it.

 Robin

PS. Hey, Trevor...just noticed where you are...did you know a good United Reformed church is near you? Pasadena URC. Just wondered...

[Edited on 3-3-2005 by Robin]


----------



## tdowns (Mar 3, 2005)

*I\'ve heard of a couple...*

...reformed churches. I visited one in Glendale, my friend goes there. On Glendale Blvd. 
One meets at the Christian School my son goes to, ex-calvary guy is pastor, and I've heard of another (I think in Pasadena area) that I have not checked out yet. I plan on checking them all out, but I hate to miss my own church services. My church is associated with EV FREE, my Pastor is solid in teaching DOG, Amill, very close to reformed doctrine, but....
For now, my family is being fed, I serve at the church, so I'm staying there, but I do wonder If I'd be better off moving to a truly reformed church.

Do you know the churches I'm talking about? Who are they with? URC, etc. I'm still learning the reformed "denominations".
What street is the Church you're referring to on? Do you know the Pastor's name?

Thanks,

TD


----------



## alwaysreforming (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> I had classes with Craig...it is astonishing how precise and skilled he is at putting forth the argument for the existence of God -- then after all that work, totally misses declaring the Gospel by telling the unbeliver to ask "Jesus into your heart."
> 
> *Chris, if you get a chance, ask him WHAT is the Gospel? (There should be a question & answer time at the lecture.) Never assume an Arminian/Evidentialist either knows the Gospel or will think to use it.*
> Robin



Brilliant, Robin!

Also, I've listened to Craig's "Reasonable Faith" tape series and I found it to be very good. I've also seen a debate of his on the Resurrection. I think he's a wonderful apologist, very winsome. In spite of his arminianism, I think he's doing a good job for the cause of Christ. Certainly more than I'm doing....


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks, all.

After hearing him, I don't expect to even agree that he's a good apologist, but it will certainly be interesting.


----------



## Robin (Mar 6, 2005)

Chris has GOT it! Craig is NOT a good apologist in the Biblical sense. (Gasp!) What I mean by that is he does NOT defend the Gospel - which is what the apologist does in the NT. Defending the information about Christs' death and resurrection (1 Cor. 15.)

WL Craig is useful for doing "pre-evangelism" (Schaeffer's idea) of removing blocks to thinking about the Gospel. Sadly - and frustratingly - each time I've heard him - he utterly misses the opportunity to placard the Gospel. I like Dr. Craig a lot - I think he's sincere, skilled and passionate for his calling. Oh --- how I wish somebody would talk to him about this --- that all-important question: what IS the Gospel? And how in the world does he expect to reason the unbeliever into the Kingdom without it?

_Sigh!_ 

Robin


----------

